# CHICAGO Gessin stone Pass-around



## cheflivengood (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello! 

I have received the stones here in Chicago! So here are 3 ways you cool people can come see/use them over the next month or so while they are in my possession:

1. I will be here at 21 E Adams (Brightwok Kitchen) this Sunday 7/3 testing all of them. The restaurant is closed on Sundays, so please PM me if you want to stop by and Ill give you my cell to let you in!

2. Just schedule a time you can make it and ill get you some space during our hours in the back, or you can borrow them for a few days (but ill require some sort of deposit system we can discuss if your a new user)

3. August 6th, if there is enough rsvp, Ill set up a prep table in the dinning room and offer 30% off food to members for that day to come in and use them and just chat knives and such. 

Please PM me OR post here if you have any questions.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 29, 2016)

thanks so much for taking care of this... really appreciate it


----------



## J_Style (Jun 29, 2016)

3. Did you mean July 6th?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 29, 2016)

nope... august... the stones will be in chicago for a bit


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 30, 2016)

I think a get-together would be fun and beneficial to all parties involved.

There are so many cooks/restaurants in this city, we could reach out to One Off, BRG, Hogsalt, Bayless Restaurants etc... might be a great way to introduce a lot of people to JKI, knife sharpening, & your restaurant. Plus it would be a good time.

I work at a Japanese restaurant and a few cooks know of JKI & have some of Jon's products but mostly it's King stones being used. I talked with some of my co-workers when the idea was first being mentioned here and there is definitely interest in people coming by to try out new and different stones. Scheduling is a little hard but shouldn't be that big of an issue.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 30, 2016)

JDA_NC said:


> I think a get-together would be fun and beneficial to all parties involved.
> 
> There are so many cooks/restaurants in this city, we could reach out to One Off, BRG, Hogsalt, Bayless Restaurants etc... might be a great way to introduce a lot of people to JKI, knife sharpening, & your restaurant. Plus it would be a good time.
> 
> I work at a Japanese restaurant and a few cooks know of JKI & have some of Jon's products but mostly it's King stones being used. I talked with some of my co-workers when the idea was first being mentioned here and there is definitely interest in people coming by to try out new and different stones. Scheduling is a little hard but shouldn't be that big of an issue.



Closer to august 6 ill do an instagram post and tag a lot of people...hard part is its a saturday


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll be downtown on July 3rd for the guns and roses show. Would be sweet to have a little get together to show off some knives and meet a few folks from the forum. I'll keep an eye on this and see how it progresses.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 3, 2016)

Here is some scratch patterns off the stones that I have not used from jon before. PLEASE keep in mind I am not using fresh water with each stone and I only spent about 10 min per so the finish is more uneven than if I could get used to it:

220- always a favorite for big jobs:




400s- this was one of my favorites, very hard to clog this stone, slow dishing:



320 splash and go- wow, feels great, almost no dishing/clogging, AND not thirsty....witch craft:


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 3, 2016)

600 Splash and go - Clogged a little fast, BUT very very even finish:



1k Diamond - another favorite, produces good mud for a diamond:



1.5k Splash and go - This whole set is pretty awesome:



3k Splash and go - Yep this whole set is awesome:


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 3, 2016)

Synthetic Natural - Nice size a feel:



6ks - 




6k S&G - 



8K - This was shocking, I think it likes the gesshin hide very much because it put a very nice even contrast, better than a lot of naturals ive used:


----------



## berko (Jul 4, 2016)

:goodpost:


----------



## youkinorn (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm in for August 6th. Was out of town last weekend.


----------



## kohtachi (Jul 6, 2016)

I assume we should bring our own knife? or will you have some throw away there. 

Also would you let us know if you lend some out, before we make a trip.
thanks,


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 6, 2016)

kohtachi said:


> I assume we should bring our own knife? or will you have some throw away there.
> 
> Also would you let us know if you lend some out, before we make a trip.
> thanks,



Yes I will, None lent out so far. I have house knives you can use if you would like.


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Everyone, 

Due to the low amount of people that have showed interest I am having to cancel the event tomorrow. Ill be shipping the stones out Next week some time to the next person. If you want to try something please PM me but I will not be at the restaurant Saturday.


----------

